
State of Vim - dwarfstarlinux
Vim has always been a popular text “ide” , but what is Vim’s state in the future? What do you think?
======
auslegung
I think Bram is a lot smarter than me, and I haven’t followed it much, but
rewriting vim script and breaking compatibility seems like a bad idea. Part of
the appeal of vim is its longevity and stability.

I’ve been using neovim for over a year and I think it’s the future of vim. But
I do hope both are around for a very long time.

